# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  3D modelli i tankut shqiptar

## Edoni_KOS

E luj ni loj, quajtur World of Tanks Blitz. E kam me bo ni 3D Modellin e Tankut Type 59 qe Shqipni e Enver Hoxhes ka me perdoru. Kane tre verzione te ktyre tank. Me thoni mua cilin e ju preferoni edhe pse ky verzioni osht ma mire sipas sytesh juaj. I kureshtar une jam per pergjitet juaj.
Fotografitet te verzionve do me postu ne tri postimet e ndryshme.

----------


## Edoni_KOS

Type 59 e erresis (1)



Type 59 e erresis (2)



Type 59 e drites

----------


## Edoni_KOS

njerzt qe jane e interesu ne kte loj,  un ia jap linkun http://wotblitz.eu/.  Mund te luhet ne edhe PC edhe telefon. Klanet shqiptare mund te gjinden. Klani jem osht "AL_KS" apo "Autochthonous".

----------

